# Shoe Box For Tin Man



## CalgaryPT (Dec 15, 2019)

Well, not really, but it looks like it.

Just more progress on my RC Lawnmower. This time the 18 gauge container for the electronics. It has to be thick as it goes at the front of the mower and may see some tree action.

I love box and pan work.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 15, 2019)

Is that the pheumatic corner notcher you mentioned to me?

Nice box BTB!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 15, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is that the pheumatic corner notcher you mentioned to me?
> 
> Nice box BTB!


Yes sir.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 15, 2019)

PNEUMATIC corner notcher, cool!  I didn't know they made such a thing.  I know somebody that has a manual notcher and I drool over that!  Sure makes for nice corners!   Lucky tin man.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 15, 2019)

They actually make a hydraulic one too. I barely snuck this one in the garage w/o the wife finding out


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 15, 2019)

How are the corners on that box joined?  Soldered?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 15, 2019)

Welded. If it's 16 gauge or thicker I TIG them. But this was 18 gauge, and I'm not as good with a TIG as I used to be. So lots of stick out, and just go slow and stitch them together. A few passes on the belt sander and wire brush, and I'm done. Lots of fun.

I wanted to use a copper corner and then solid rivet them as I like that look; but it really didn't fit the design of the unit...it's better suited for steampunk kind of stuff.


----------



## sanderzTM (Dec 20, 2019)

> Welded. If it's 16 gauge or thicker I TIG them. But this was 18 gauge, and I'm not as good with a TIG as I used to be. So lots of stick out, and just go slow and stitch them together. A few passes on the belt sander and wire brush, and I'm done. Lots of fun.



Maybe you gonna polish it?


----------

